# Vertragsbruch!



## burcu46 (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
  Ich hab ein dringendes Problem...  Im Februar habe ich per Telefon bei Debitel/Talkline einen Vertrag vereinbart. Es hieß, ich zahle nichts anderes monatlich außer die 8,49 + das was ich telefoniere & schreibe. Dazu bekam ich ein zweites Samsung GT-S5230 gratis ohne Karte dazu.
  So, die Karte wird überhaupt nicht benutzt, weil ich schon eine o2  Flatkarte besitze. Die erste Rechnung kam schon mit 30€ wo ich zufällig eine Mitarbeiterin  erreichte (was sonst nicht möglich ist) und sie sagte mir das ich das  abbezahlen soll und dies wieder als Gutschrift auf mein Konto  gutgeschrieben wird. Hab ich auch getan.. !!
  Daraufhin kamen die weiteren Rechnung wie vereinbart "normal" bis vor  einem Monat, da bekam ich eine Rechnung von 78,45!! angeblich habe ich  die 30€ nicht bezahlt und es sind Lastschriftgebühren entstanden!
  Ich ging zum Shop und klärte das Problem mit Erfolg, weil ich die  Bestätigung von der Bank gleich mit gebracht hatte. Diesen Monat bekam ich aber wieder eine Rechnung von 102,10€ !! Häää??Ich verstehe echt nicht mehr was das soll!! Nun möchte ich kündigen bin aber schon seit 9mon in dem Vertrag und weiß  nicht ob ich da überhaupt die Möglichkeit habe zu kündigen und wie weiß  ich auch nicht! Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre super nett!!


----------



## Teleton (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertragsbruch!*

Hast Du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten? Erst eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung startet die Widerrufsfrist. Dann bräuchte man sich über die -zweifelhafte- Frage des Vertragsschluss keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertragsbruch!*

Verstehe ich das richtig, es entstehen Kosten, obwohl nicht telefoniert wird?
In diese Fall den unterzeichneten Vertrag genau anschauen. Es gibt nämlich solche, die eine bestimmte Mindestnutzung pro Monat vorschreiben. Das sind Tricks, aber legal, so lange bei Vertragsabschluss darauf hingewiesen wird. Auch prüfen, ob zusätzliche Abopakete abgeschlossen wurden, die nach einem Monat Kosten verursachen und rechtzeitig gekündigt werden müssen. Eteleon bietet diese Pakete z. B. an. Wer die nicht kündigt, bekommt sinnlose Dienste als Abo, die zwei Jahre lang Kosten verursachen. 

WENN alles koscher ist und die Kosten unberechtig erhoben wurden -- Vertrag GENAU lesen --, dann Beschweren und die Beträge zurück buchen lassen. Falls die Firma weiterhin Beträge unberechtigt erhebt, ist es kein Problem, aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen. Vertragsbruch, Nichterfüllung des Vertrages seitens des Providers, vermuteter Datenmissbrauch etc. 
Ich selbst bin dadurch einmal aus einem Vertrag rausgekommen, bei dem Debitel munter jeden Monat zu hohe Beträge berechnete. Als nach einem halben Jahr und zahlreichen Beschwerden das Problem nicht besser wurde, habe ich "Aus besonderem Grund" gekündigt und das Konto für Debitel gesperrt. Die haben ihre Anwälte losgeschickt, denen ich ruhig erklärt habe, dass die Firma unzuverlässig ist und trotz Beschwerde zu hohe Beträge abbucht (es war ebenfalls ein ruhender Vertrag, eine SIM, die niemals benutzt wurde) und dass ich das vor Gericht beweisen kann. Dann war schnell Ruhe. 

Allerdings war für mich auch keine Mindestnutzung vereinbart worden. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Deinem Vertrag ist.


----------

